# Please visit my website - I need the hits!



## jtate (Jul 31, 2008)

It's not pen-turning related but I still need your help.

I understand that if I've had a few people actually go to my website then I have more of a chance of the search engines picking up on the fact that I'm out here.

So help a pal out -  go visit my website please.


http://cloverlandtherapy.com/



Thanks for your help.

Julia


----------



## edman2 (Aug 1, 2008)

OK, I visited your web site. I must say I feel so much better!:wink:  Maybe if everyone here will click on your site you will rise to the top of the search engine. Hope so. Best wishes.


----------



## stevers (Aug 1, 2008)

Alright Pal, you owe me:biggrin:.
Kidding, I hit it and left it on for a few minutes. 

Ya know, if you want to track visitors and traffic, you should look into a site meter of some sort. I use this one, just for reference,,,,,
Site Meter


----------



## ericw95 (Aug 1, 2008)

Clicked as well


----------



## jtate (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks so much.  I just talked to my web-mistress (not to be confused with ANGBOY, our PITH-Mistress) and she said she'd left out something important so Google's not finding me.  Sigh.    She's fixing it.

All I want is to be seen by everyone in the world!

Is that so much to ask?



Julia


----------



## DocStram (Aug 1, 2008)

Going there right now!  And ....... you'll be pleased to know that by the end of August, you'll have thousands of hits on your website.  I'm adding a visit to your website as a course requirement for all of my courses!


----------



## stevers (Aug 1, 2008)

jtate said:


> All I want is to be seen by everyone in the world!
> 
> Is that so much to ask?
> 
> ...


 
Not at all


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 1, 2008)

If Google isn't finding you, then you need to submit the site to them. 

Visits are not really what Google tracks. They find your site by getting links from relevent sites that list your link. And you rise to the top of your search word listings by increasing your RELEVANT links.

And right now, your site refuses to load for me.


----------



## sparhawk (Aug 1, 2008)

I feel better already . Checked out your site. Good luck with the search engines.


----------



## reddwil (Aug 1, 2008)

I think you need to add woodturning addictions to your list of issues. You may be able to pick up alot of business from IPA


----------



## DocStram (Aug 1, 2008)

*On Line Counseling?*



reddwil said:


> I think you need to add woodturning addictions to your list of issues. You may be able to pick up alot of business from IPA



Yeah, what Kent said.  Plus ....  how about offering on-line counseling sessions?   And, maybe even some coupons for free session????


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Aug 1, 2008)

Visited.


----------



## turned_for_good (Aug 1, 2008)

visited and I threw in a google search for your website for the heck of it.


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 1, 2008)

Clicked on it twice.  I'm a cheater!


----------



## gerryr (Aug 1, 2008)

toolcrazy said:


> If Google isn't finding you, then you need to submit the site to them.
> 
> Visits are not really what Google tracks. They find your site by getting links from relevent sites that list your link. And you rise to the top of your search word listings by increasing your RELEVANT links.



Steve is correct.  The search engines don't care how many hits your site gets.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 1, 2008)

been there


----------



## jtate (Aug 1, 2008)

Thank you all so much!

My web-mistress is on the task for getting Google to recognize me.


----------



## DocStram (Aug 1, 2008)

*I think she knows .....*



gerryr said:


> Steve is correct.  The search engines don't care how many hits your site gets.



Guys?   I have a feeling that our friend JT knows that the search engine doesn't care.  Every once in a while we all want to "feel special".  Like, a stranger waving "hi" to you (okay, so he's a deputy trying to wave you to the side of the road)...... or, you telling your minister that his sermon was inspiring  (even though he noticed you were dozing off) ...... or whispering to your wife that you love her new ear rings (which she has been wearing for the past six months) ..... and, having tons of people "visit" your website.  

So, maybe JT just enjoys seeing the number of hits at her website ........


----------



## Scott-n-KY (Aug 1, 2008)

reddwil said:


> I think you need to add woodturning addictions to your list of issues. You may be able to pick up alot of business from IPA



 I think reddwil nailed it !!!!!!

missed with his avatar though :biggrin:    cats ...not dogs


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 1, 2008)

I feel better just helping out.  Visited.  From two different computers 

lr


----------



## dmiller (Aug 1, 2008)

This site will help you some...as all search engines are constantly changing the rules

http://www.seoworkers.com/tools/analyzer.html


----------



## stoneman (Aug 1, 2008)

Done!


----------



## jeffj13 (Aug 3, 2008)

Julia,

Just visited as well.

Typed your name in google to see if we were having an impact and this site is on the first page.

http://home.comcast.net/~juliatate/wsb/html/view.cgi-home.html-.html

Is this you in a previous lifetime or an interesting coincidence?

jeff


----------



## gmcnut (Aug 3, 2008)

Clicked too for you.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 4, 2008)

I click on your website 5 times, OK, so I have issues! lol


----------



## Grizz (Aug 5, 2008)

Okay I hit it... Now hit me  LOL

Reminds me of that game...who can touch softer.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 5, 2008)

I feel better as well, at least I did until I started thinking about META tags, now I'm depressed again:frown:


----------



## wizical (Aug 5, 2008)

jtate,

to rise to the top of the google searches, you have to signup with google adwords to help climb to the top.  It will work, just have to pay for it.  hope that helps


----------



## jjenk02 (Aug 7, 2008)

OK, I went to your webb site, now do I get a free session?


----------

